# 'A' Class for beginners. Your help and advice needed.



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

We are thinking of taking the plunge and upgrading to an A Class from our A/T coach built but could do with some advice from you wise sages who have done this before.

We are looking for German build and insulation so that we can tour in the winter in comfort and so we are thinking of Hymer, N + B (ouch), Cathargo or Burstner. We are going to the NEC next week to look and compare.
The heart says buy new but the head says go for a two/three year old one, perhaps with a bit of kit fitted.

We want a max length of 8m, any longer will give us problems getting in and out of our drive, Island or twin beds and plenty of storage with a garage capable of taking a bike without dismantling it and a decent pay load.
So, I have a few questions:-

As 50% plus of our driving is in France should I buy LHD?
If so what about trade-in/sale value when it comes to selling?
Most RHD conversions still have the drivers door on the left which seems an inconvenience to me. How does it affect day to day use?

In our present van we have Truma 4 blown air heating system fitted under the bed which makes the rear bed area very warm but the front of the van quite cold, whereas most of the German vans have a Truma 6 fitted in the front. I assume that, as most of the makers use that system, it must be efficient but perhaps you know better. A Alde wet system would be my choice but it is either not fitted or is an expensive upgrade on a new van.

And finally, how have you present owners found spares and servicing?
As there are so few dealers around the country, some with a bit of an ‘iffy’ reputation and all of them quite some distance from Suffolk, am I likely to encounter more problems than with my previous UK built vans or will the German reputation for superior quality negate those problems.

Your thoughts, ideas and suggestions would be very welcome.

Richard.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Good luck in your search Richard, with the length you mention you will have loads to choose from.

We had a Hymer S Class, 2004, build quality and winterisation out of this world, but others you mention just as good.

Paul.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I have had 4 A class Hymers. At the moment we have a 2007 B 694sl. The only down side is servicing as the A class body make it difficult to get at some things. I do my own servicing. Hymers side of it is first class German engineering. Parts are no problem obtaining. As most of our touring is in Europe we bought a LHD second hand. I would never buy new. 
Look at as many layouts as you can find.let us know if you buy a Hymer then you may be told about the secret upper class wave 😃


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

have a 2007 Hymer B544sl - excellent heating, insulation etc. Servicing is no problem, I use a garage a few miles away, and have Premier Motorhomes 10 miles away! I had a new windscreen fitted in August, only the standard excess applied. 

I bought it privately a couple of years ago on e-bay, when it was 4.5 years old. It's a RHD UK model, supplied originally by Downhills - has drivers door on the right. 

I had a Pilote Galaxy 240 before this (for 5+ years!), and although it was good, the Hymer standard is excellent. If I had £100k to spare I would buy new, but there should be some good deals around 2-4 years old.

Don't discount Pilote & Rapido, and possibly Adria (slovenia).


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

We had a Frankia A Class. Having had a very warm Eura Mobil Coachbuilt Luton/Alkove.

Was okay to begin with. But My Wife could not drive it (Could not reach pedals due to seat modification and huge bus like front).

Servicing was a nightmare.

So glad to be back with a real cab.

Mercedes Dealers answer to poor access is in the photo. Note the contiboard cover. The other photo shows the damage caused by the failure to correctly replace a glow plug. This shot out of the engine in the outside lane of the M25. The glowplug then rested on the brake vacuum hose, leaving me with almost no braking. It also burnt through a fuel line.

If you are going to do it.

1) LHD. You can sell it in Europe to a wider market/dealer should you wish to change. Easier to drive in France and fine in the UK.

2) Try to get one with a Cab door on the drivers side (LHD). Habitation on the Passenger side. Helps for exit on ferries if you get parked to close on one side. And you can alight on either side, kerbside UK or Continental.

3) Make sure the wiper wipe the drivers side clearly. Some don't and leave the drivers side with a dangerous blind spot.

4) Do consider Frankia

5) I don't recommend FWD on such a large vehicle.

6) Don't consider anything without cab A/C

7) Look out for no Airbags or Disabled air Bags. Some may have "AIRBAG" embossed on the steering wheel or dash. But they may have been disabled. For example, on some conversions. The converter may have fitted replaced manufacturer seat bases with non OEM swivel bases. As the Chassis manufacturer has not crash tested these bases, the airbags may have been removed or disabled in the ECU.

8) Consider the lesser safety of an A class, especially taking 7) above into account.

9) Make sure you get a good warranty.

10) Look very closely into the manufacturing techniques of the converter. I like the aluminium frame and underfloor of the Frankia. I think Esterel employ a similar system

I think that is it?


TM


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Richard

From the makes you are looking at, which have excellent build quality, a MH 4-5 years old will still be in excellent condition so I would recommend you go for secondhand. The dealers in those makes are few and far in UK, e.g. N+B are only in Telford, so the advantages of new are minimal. I bought my N+B 2003 in 2009 with 16,000 miles privately for £27,500 (about 1/3 of then new price, if you count extras. I think that secondhand N+B are no more expensive than Hymer or the others. They are better on owner's manual and their technical back-up from what I read of others' experience.

Re driver's door on RHD, we do not have a driver's door and our hab door is just behind driver's seat - not inconvenient to just use that. Hab doors are also not normally re-positioned to nearside for RHD models

LHD v. RHD? If you go for LHD you will have much greater choice in Germany, Belgium and Netherlands and probably cheaper, especially as £/Euro exchange is getting better. Regarding re-sale of LHD, it would probably be better to do that in Germany - maybe get a bit less but maybe you will pay a bit less there anyway.

Be careful about the payload - you do not say whether you have licence for over 3500kg. These sort of MHs have quite a high empty weight, especially if you go for one of 8m. Our Arto(7m) would be impossible for our wildcamping style at the 3500kg plated weight, which we upgraded(N+B just sent new plate FOC) to 3850kg and so now can manage two of us and full tanks/bikes/loads of kit in garage. Another reason to buy second-hand is that if it is kitted up with awnings and extras you can get it weighed in operational mode - even if new, get the dealer to weigh it - in your presence, so you know what is in the tanks etc.

Make sure you get insurance with no windscreen limit and an excess of about £75 - they can cost £3,000 or more. Also recovery for >3500kg. If you are travellng on Continent for long periods Safeguard have a poicy which is 365 days and does the windscreen and recovery.

Sorry if I have covered aspects that you did not specifically ask about and knew the informatiom - granny and eggs etc.

Good luck and have fun with the hunting. It may take time in the UK, so research of the Contnental market and a trip/holidaythere might prove time and cost effective.

Geoff

Edit. I cannot speak for the construction of the walls/ceilng of the othe makes that have been mentioned, but N+B make their own material which is a double aluminium sandwich with a non-porous styrofoam filling, with no wood, so is just about insensitive to leaks if they do occur.


----------



## Bob44again (Aug 27, 2014)

Teemyob,

A personal thanks for sharing your experiences with that particular Frankia, assumed to be top-notch ATT: you may recall some years ago that particular model had also caught our eye at the Newbury Show... Suffice it to say that our circumstances changed shortly after that. MHoming opportunities became severely constrained and we would never have had the opportunity to put it to anything like full use.

Delayed retirement is now imminent so we'll be getting far more use out of our Gazelle over the next 12 months with one eye forever open on whatever vehicle is likely to be most suitable for us next.

Dilemma then re-arises:

Compact for the just the two of us? or equally large to accommodate family/grand-brats?

Fullness of time, plus researches here & elsewhere, will no doubt offer up a solution.

Thanks again, sorry to have diverted this thread from OP's needs  

Bob L


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for the replies and advice so far, all relevant and useful.

I didn't mention that I have C1 licence so weight is no problem although I will have to have a medical and reapply in a few months time (the dreaded 70 years of age). At the moment I don't think there will be any problems with the medical as I'm still kicking and breathing and don't need a white stick. 
 
One other make we quite like that I forgot to list was Knaus which I believe is now part of Hymer group.

Richard.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Richard

If you don't want to go over 8m you will struggle to find a Niesmann+Bischoff Flair Iveco RWD but you will have choice of Arto which are all FWD Fiat. We have a 2006 Flair at 8.5 metres and rate it highly, I understand that the factory are very good at servicing and spares but have not needed anything in the 2 1/2 years we have had it. Base vehicle servicing is done by a good commercial garage.

I can understand the desire to buy new and we also like new things but after buying the flair at 1/3 of the then new price it makes huge economic sense and as everybody says the older ones are well built.

Martin


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Here's another vote for a second hand N&B or Frankia. 

Last year we changed from a Coachbuilt to a nearly 4-year-old 8.5metre Frankia on a 5ton Merc with 8500 miles for a shade over half its new price.

If you're spending winters away you need the room and the build quality. Once you've experienced Alde wet CH there's no going back to blown air.

Norman


----------



## bigles (May 26, 2008)

Like BognorMike, we too have a Hymer B544SL, 2008 model. Although not as new as you are probably looking for, the experience we had buying used was good. We bought it this year from a dealer in Germany - left hand drive as we spend most of our time on the continent.

Having decided which model we wanted I found some on www.mobile.de. Having exchanged emails with the sellers and they sending me extra photos ad answering my many questions, I made arrangements to go to Germany for a viewing. The dealer was really helpful, spoke English and was happy to take care of any issues I found with the van, including full service and cam belt change all included in the price I negotiated them down (price agreed before extra work agreed).

Coming back to collect the van it had all been cleaned and valeted and they had arranged temporary export plates (which I paid extra for) and we drove it home ourselves.

Only downside of buying a continental Hymer - euro 2-pin electric sockets and the hot water/blown air heating has no mains electric option. As the vehicle was being exported they wouldn't offer any warranty so it was up to me to make sure it was thoroughly inspected before purchase.

Plus sides - buying used means extra kit already fitted, such as fully automated Oyster sat TV system with TV, inverter, solar panels, second leisure battery, slide out scooter/bike rack and of course the cost saving on the vehicle with the current exchange rate.

When I was back in the UK I discovered some broken plastic clips and when contacting the dealer they posted replacements to me - great service.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Bob44again said:


> Teemyob,
> 
> A personal thanks for sharing your experiences with that particular Frankia, assumed to be top-notch ATT: you may recall some years ago that particular model had also caught our eye at the Newbury Show... Suffice it to say that our circumstances changed shortly after that. MHoming opportunities became severely constrained and we would never have had the opportunity to put it to anything like full use.
> 
> ...


Hi Bob, I remember our emails.

I never made the offer as I knew your circumstances had changed.


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

We bought a Concorde Charisma new in 2007, at that time there we no second hand ones available as they had just introduced the Iveco model or we would have bought second-hand.

On hindsight would have bought LHD as cheaper.

Door on RHS has not proved to be a problem, just take care when getting out into live traffic. Unless used solely on continent or UK door will always be on wrong side at some time.

Our first MH was 4.5T and FWD, this was one of the reasons to get rid of it. A 6.5T FWD MH !!!!!!!!

The Charisma is based on a Iveco Chassis where most of the other MHs mentioned are on Chassis/Cabs. This allows the Charisma to have the steering wheel closer to the front of the MH giving more usable accommodation space. Also seats are set closer to outside of MH giving better driving position and a bigger gap between the seats.

Alde heating is great far better than blown air. Would not buy MH without cab AC and cruise control. Ours has habitation AC but is never used.

If we ever buy again we would buy second hand on the continent as there is a larger selection and the prices are lower.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Without going off topic, because in this standard of MH there are several with Truma blown-air heating and others with Alde 'wet'.

Does anyone know the relative weights of each system - I ask because I have always assumed that the weight of the radiators and the water in the Alde system would eat more into the payload compared with a Truma air-blown system, but maybe I am wrong.

Also how do they both compare with an Eserbacher diesel-fired system?

If the base vehicle is truck-based there is probably no issue with weight, but on a van base it could be significant.

Geoff


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Richard

You have a PM btw


----------



## Jimbothompson (Dec 25, 2013)

We bought a 2nd hand Dethleffs A class first motorhome very impressed with quality and design.
Seems like all the german ones are similar quality.
Good luck
Jim


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> Without going off topic, because in this standard of MH there are several with Truma blown-air heating and others with Alde 'wet'.
> 
> Does anyone know the relative weights of each system - I ask because I have always assumed that the weight of the radiators and the water in the Alde system would eat more into the payload compared with a Truma air-blown system, but maybe I am wrong.
> 
> ...


Not off topic at all Geoff. 
That is the sort of information I am after as well. We had Alde heating in our last caravan (before we saw the light  ) and it was very efficient but it was a large twin axle job with plenty of space and payload.
I don't know anything about the Eserbacher system so any info would be useful.
When you are thinking of spending a (very) large amount of your 'hard earned' every bit of help and information is useful.

Richard.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Pinched from Alde web site FAQ.



How much does an Alde system weigh compared to a forced (blown) air system?

Varies. Bear in mind that even when the heating circuit is full, an Alde system provides both central heating and hot water, rather than having two separate systems. When full, an Alde system will weigh on average 3–7 kg more than a separate heating and hot water system, the equivalent of up to 3 bags of sugar.


Martin

I should have added that you can have the heat exchanger in a motorhome, basically it uses engine heat in the heating system while you travel which is luxury in the winter.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

VanFlair said:


> Pinched from Alde web site FAQ.
> 
> How much does an Alde system weigh compared to a forced (blown) air system?
> 
> ...


Martin thanks for that.

Not impressed with Alde's maths though - they say up to 7kg (15.4lbs) - 5lb bags of sugar? never seen them in supermarkets  :lol:

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Upgrade! UPGRADE!!!! Whaddaya mean UPGRADE from a (crappy) coachbuilt to an A Class eh? And to make it worse you mention the H word!!!

I knew it! Blooming Hymer owners again thinking their A class bus is better than my Swift Coachbuilt. Well you cant fix yours with rubber tape and self tappers or store 500 bottles of Leffe, a dinghy (sadly now in a skip in the Pyrenees), a folding bike and a guitar in your Luton in an A Class can you huh? NO! 8O 

Now I will say one thing on a serious note. I worried about LHD in Europe and knowing your liking for winding little mountain roads (Estaing ) the RHD has a massive advantage I think as you can get very close to the hedges, walls etc when passing oncoming vehicles much easier. Overtaking etc on normal roads is usually ok as your higher up than a car. Just my take on it.

Carry on.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

One thing that hasn't been mentioned (I think? ) is the size in the cab area compared with a normal van cab. When we first got the pilote, after driving a normal coach built, Viv was wary of the size of the cab area, because of the huge amount of space up front - she said it seemed much bigger and wider. Of course they are not any wider than a normal coach built behind the drivers seat, it's just the cab area that's different. 

The advantages here are greater visibility (and I think it helps when driving on the "wrong " side) , and much more space to use when on site.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Upgrade! UPGRADE!!!! Whaddaya mean UPGRADE from a (crappy) coachbuilt to an A Class eh? And to make it worse you mention the H word!!!
> 
> I knew it! Blooming Hymer owners again thinking their A class bus is better than my Swift Coachbuilt. Well you cant fix yours with rubber tape and self tappers or store 500 bottles of Leffe, a dinghy (sadly now in a skip in the Pyrenees), a folding bike and a guitar in your Luton in an A Class can you huh? NO! 8O
> 
> ...


Martin yake no notice of Barry. If he had a German 'A' Class maybe even he could not break it in the first place, although I am not going to lend him mine to try :wink: :lol:

I agree with Mike about the view and feeling of space both for driving and living - you can see the tops of mountains in steep valleys 

Geoff


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

> a dinghy (sadly now in a skip in the Pyrenees)


So sorry to hear of the sad demise of your beloved dinghy Barry. You must be quite bereft without it. Perhaps it wasn't wise to try white water rafting down the raging torrents in the Pyrenees. 

I am told there is a 'secret' wave for Hymer owners. Perhaps it is a special version of the two finger salute.

We have been down the Swift route so do have some experience of the 'advantages'. Spending 10 minutes before each trip going round with wedges to try and stop the rattles. Full height wall cabinets that aren't actually attached to the wall and a (very large) dealers workshop that put a self tapping screw straight through the roof from inside.
All that on a brand new sparkly van.

We have found AutoTrail a step up in quality but still have had a series of irritating, mostly fairly minor, problems. Hoping that the legendary German quality lives up to its name.

Your comment about narrow mountain roads and being able to easily judge the distance to walls with RHD is a very valid point and one that I hadn't thought of. Thanks!

Richard.
PS. Glad you enjoyed Estaing


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

bognormike said:


> One thing that hasn't been mentioned (I think? ) is the size in the cab area compared with a normal van cab. When we first got the pilote, after driving a normal coach built, Viv was wary of the size of the cab area, because of the huge amount of space up front - she said it seemed much bigger and wider. Of course they are not any wider than a normal coach built behind the drivers seat, it's just the cab area that's different.
> 
> The advantages here are greater visibility (and I think it helps when driving on the "wrong " side) , and much more space to use when on site.


Hi Mike

You are right about all the space up front, ours has a huge windscreen and it's like sitting in a conservatory when the sun is out, no doors at the front and double glazed side windows so no draughts or cold spots, radiators by the side as you drive so you can have fresh air through the dash in the winter and warm of the Alde heating.

Martin


----------



## acctutor (Oct 3, 2009)

*Looking for an A class*

Hi,

We would certainly vote for a Frankia, wonderful build quality, Alde heating, heat exchanger, diesel engine heater - the list goes on.

We had almost decided to leave the NEC last year and we spotted the Frankia stand, and very soon after we had ordered a 740 luxury A class.

Cannot find a fault with it - yet (other than frenchmen who come round while we are having a meal and ask to look over it!!!!

We had the front bed taken out, and cupboards put in their place, and a "proper" cooker, which meant we could put a microwave over the fridge.

Only one dealer in UK, at the moment the jury is out!!!

Regards

Bill & Patsy


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Looking for an A class*



acctutor said:


> Hi,
> 
> We would certainly vote for a Frankia, wonderful build quality, Alde heating, heat exchanger, diesel engine heater - the list goes on.
> 
> ...


Bill and/or Patsy

I am just a bit peed-off after your post - not your fault, but because of your praise of Frankia I started to look at their website and then location and discovered we passed about 5-10km from the factory last monday :roll:

Note to self: must travel slower and smell the.... [MHs]

Geoff


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

barryd said:


> Upgrade! UPGRADE!!!! Whaddaya mean UPGRADE from a (crappy) coachbuilt to an A Class eh? And to make it worse you mention the H word!!!
> 
> I knew it! Blooming Hymer owners again thinking their A class bus is better than my Swift Coachbuilt. Well you cant fix yours with rubber tape and self tappers or store 500 bottles of Leffe, a dinghy (sadly now in a skip in the Pyrenees), a folding bike and a guitar in your Luton in an A Class can you huh? NO! 8O
> 
> ...


On a large vehicle it does not matter which side you are seated as you use the mirrors to see how close you are to the edge.
I do not like RHD on the continent when on Motorways without hard shoulders and you look out of the window and the only ground you see is hundreds of feet below you as yo cross yet another viaduct!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

selstrom said:


> On a large vehicle it does not matter which side you are seated as you use the mirrors to see how close you are to the edge.
> I do not like RHD on the continent when on Motorways without hard shoulders and you look out of the window and the only ground you see is hundreds of feet below you as yo cross yet another viaduct!


So you would prefer to scare your passenger :roll: :lol:

If alone drive faster in the outside lane :wink: :lol:


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, we really have been and gone and done it now.

I knew it would be fatal to go to the NEC and look at all those lovely shiny new vans but we thought we would have a good look and then try to find something secondhand.
We first looked at the Carthago stand as we both liked the look and style then went round all the other "A' Class vans. We kept coming back to Carthago, then got a quote from a dealer that had been recommended by another owner.
Went back to our van that night and spent hours 'chewing the fat' and drinking the red and then back to the NEC on Wednesday.
We looked at a couple of vans we had missed the previous day then went back to Carthago and did a deal.
We have ordered a Chic i50 with island bed, 150 BHP, automatic and LHD.
The drop down bed, which we would never use, is being replaced by extra lockers and we are having Alde heating, awning and 85cm sat dish.

Bread and dripping for supper for the foreseeable future I think.  

Thanks to all those who responded to this thread and helped in the big decision.

Richard.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Congratulations on your purchase.

I must say, a good choice, Carthargo are quality vans.

Good idea to replace the drop down with cupboards at build stage, as its a no cost option and it costs a fortune to get it done afterwards. Also a big weight saving with front cupboards so you win all ways.

Paul.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

well done Richard; Carthago are good vans 8)


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Ive been following this as we are thinking of doing the same and possibly ending up with exactly the same van, new or the right secondhand. We would also want front lockers rather than the bed, does anyone know how much a retro fit does actually cost on a used van and will the manufacturer/dealer do it or is it only a third party option?

Kev


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Well done on your purchase I am sure all will go well. 
Unfortunately as its not a Hymer I will have to keep the secret wave a secret a little longer. :wink:


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice one, just the waiting and then enjoy.

Martin


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Well done Richard. :thumbright:

A good quality choice, and I hope that you and yours will have many happy years touring in your new Carthago.  

For a taste of luxury..................add some salt to your bread and dripping. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Well done on your purchase I am sure all will go well. 
Unfortunately as its not a Hymer I will have to keep the secret wave a secret a little longer. :wink:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Richard

Jealous  

Excellent choice. When is delivery?

Geoff


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

WildThingsKev said:


> Ive been following this as we are thinking of doing the same and possibly ending up with exactly the same van, new or the right secondhand. We would also want front lockers rather than the bed, does anyone know how much a retro fit does actually cost on a used van and will the manufacturer/dealer do it or is it only a third party option?
> 
> Kev


If you're buying secondhand I should look around until you find one it the configuration you require.

I seem to remember someone with a Hymer 820 was looking to do this and I think the cost was about £4K

Peter Hambilton could do it if it was a Hymer

Andrew

Ps here's the Thread


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> Richard
> 
> Jealous
> 
> ...


Delivery on the order form is ASAP but we were told to expect March or April as it is a non standard build.
Not sure we can contain our excitement for that long. 

Richard.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

hogan said:


> Well done on your purchase I am sure all will go well.
> Unfortunately as its not a Hymer I will have to keep the secret wave a secret a little longer. :wink:


Even though we won't be part of the 'Hymer Secret Society' I'm sure we will still condescend to wave at other Hymer owners.  

Richard.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

WildThingsKev said:


> Ive been following this as we are thinking of doing the same and possibly ending up with exactly the same van, new or the right secondhand. We would also want front lockers rather than the bed, does anyone know how much a retro fit does actually cost on a used van and will the manufacturer/dealer do it or is it only a third party option?
> 
> Kev


Cost of having lockers instead of the drop down is a £490 extra charge, even on a new van. I would think having them retro fitted must be rather expensive and a bit complicated to get a good seamless fit.

Richard.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Seems strange that it costs extra. We had our LeVoyageur built with cupboards instead of deop down bed and cost was the same. Made no difference to delivery time as every one is built to order.


----------



## orridge (Apr 30, 2013)

we have a LHD Euramobile and it has 2 cab doors aswell as the hab door at the rear. 

So some A class do have both doors at the front i guess depends on the Manufacturer, I know the Hymers we considered did not.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

When I looked at burstners I thought they were well priced until I saw that the cab door (even one of them) was extra. May not be for all models but a bit shocking


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have never missed not having a cab door but our hab door is juust behind front deats and not at rear which might be inconvenient to get to front seats.

Having one or more cab doors would also reduce storage space - gas locker is where LHD would be and RHD would loose a good cubby hole and a shelf. 

Also our cab side-windows are double-glazed - do doors come with this?

All points which could be for or against cab doors.

Geoff


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Yes, we have a single cab door on the passenger side (RHD) and the gas locker is under the drivers side. Doesn't bother us, but was surprised to see an A Class with only one exit........ Still, they give you a hammer to knock out the window.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

duxdeluxe said:


> Yes, we have a single cab door on the passenger side (RHD) and the gas locker is under the drivers side. Doesn't bother us, but was surprised to see an A Class with only one exit........ Still, they give you a hammer to knock out the window.


But the exit door doubles up as an entrance door :lol:

[cribbed from Chic Murray re stairs, going up and down - saves space]


----------

